

Any OCR to scan table and graphics? - martinSlovakia

Hi guys, don&#x27;t you know about any perfect OCR software that is capable of scanning text and tables from PDF to XDOC?<p>Example here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;snag.gy&#x2F;UzZpW.jpg<p>Cheers
======
dennybritz
ieg.ifs.tuwien.ac.at/projects/pdf2table/

------
martinSlovakia
Thank you guys

------
ibstudios
omnipage pro?

